# Ogre Kingdoms questions



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi all, I've been playing 40k for a while now and want to branch into Fantasy Battle. I've been looking at Ogre Kingdoms for there sheer size and stupidity.  But I have a few questions. Are they really as good as I think they are? When are they next getting updated? Is it worth collecting an Ogre army?? 

Thanks- LJT_123


----------



## callred (Jun 24, 2008)

they are a nice army a bit specialised as few models hoever multiple wounds and butcher magic is nice - always need to get them on the charge tho as no real rank bonuses - very nice to paint and convert too (apart from dam gnobblars !)


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Pros 
- cheap to start, the battalion box + 2 metal heros is almost 1500 points
- great looking models (imo) with lots of convert opportunities
- due to smaller model counts, they end up being a very tactical army, not the run forward and "rar ogre smash" army you might think

Cons
- Really underpowered, with no codex update even rumored within the next year
- Moving beyond the basic models is all metals
- Did I mention really underpowered? 

That said, OK is a fun army vs all but the newer and most powerful armies, however they play quite a bit different than everybody else. Their magic phase is a strange with only one lore that focuses on their troops and all spells are very low level, the only thing with rank bonus they have is gnoblars, and they only have one war machine that's a bit odd. IMO if you're just starting out in Fantasy, you might be better off with a more "normal" army that represents the core ruleset a bit closer. However if you really have your heart set on ogres, and you're not playing against demons, vampires, or dark elves 90% of the time, go for it, you'll have a good time.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Or, you can use the models to build a Bloodbull army! lol.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/data/556/DSC00985.JPG

The OK army is just that... 'OK'. It is not an army that can compete with die-hard gamers, but is an excellent army for friendly competitive games. There are quite a few interesting ideas that can come out of the OK army book, and if used well, they can just about take on anything.

I played them for 4 games, 3 being in a small tourney, lol, and found that even though they did well in the tourney, they were not for me. I converted the models into Khornate Chaos Minotaurs and had a blast fielding a Beasts of Chaos army. 

Cheers, chica.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

You need a sense of humour to play OK as an army there are competative lists floating around and they are all pretty much the same focusing on butchers and ironguts with yhettis for speed but i feel that this type of list just sucks the fun out of the list. Ogres can compete not so much with the newer power lists although Dark elves use similar tactics and with practice you can bounce them of your army and win through attrition but most armies with solid infantry and half decent ld will laugh at your charges. None of my armies follow the norm for competative games but can still compete the look on your opponents face when you obliterate a block of expensive infantry with your leadbelchers unit and still have 2 more units (like in my ogre gun line)to fire is priceless even if the other 2 units then blow themselves to bits. even my hunter and gnoblar heavy chaos ogre force can win if every thing goes to plan. The best thing about ogres is that they are cheap cost wise to build a half decent army that with practice can compete with most armies and the low model count means you can go to town with converting and/or painting


----------

